# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Hỏi dao TaperMill

## duonghoang

--- Đợt đi mua ve chai em thấy có mấy con dao taper mill này, ko biết ứng dụng nó phay những cái gì mấy bác nhỉ, hay chỉ là phay những chi tiết côn cho chính xác hơn?

Thanks.

----------

anhcos, hoahong102, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

là con dao phay thô trong chạy con dấu logo , góc côn của nó sẽ trùng với góc côn của con dao V tạo nét cho logo.

----------

duonghoang, haignition, hoahong102

----------


## hoahong102

hờ hờ giờ mới biết,hôm nào mua thử một ít dùng mới được phá thô dao 2 dao V vẫn còn phải ăn hơi bị nhiều

----------


## Nam CNC

lỡ mồm nói ra bí mật rồi hehehe. Nói thế thôi có tham khảo con dấu của em mới thấy cách chạy của em bá đạo nhất tới giờ , em thấy có nhiều anh em học theo ngay cả có cha người Tây ban nha vẫn học theo em luôn ..... bao máy china , cách chạy china , em nhanh gấp đôi.


mà nè , mấy chú mua được dao này nhớ chia lại cho tui nhé , xem nó có hiệu quả hơn cách chạy đang dùng không.

----------


## duonghoang

--- Chỗ em toàn dao cỡ 10mm trở lên ko ah, vài cây đầu nhỏ 4mm (HSS), em thử đem cắt tôn 1mm2 cháy đen thui hết  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nam CNC

thép gió mà cắt bằng spindle china thì cháy chứ sao . Spindle china làm sao chạy dưới 6000rpm được ? mà thép gió nó chạy chậm lắm mới sống sót , chứ lủi vào nó bắn lửa , đỏ lòm , để nguội đen thui.

----------

duonghoang

----------

